# [Install] Problema con aclocal

## bartolo81

Salve a tutti.

Sto tentando di installare su una macchina con Gentoo il supporto bluetooth del pacchetto bluez.

L'installazione di uno dei pacchetti richiesti da net-wireless/bluez-utils (in particolare il pacchetto che dà problemi è media-libs/fontconfig) si blocca dicendo

```
 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2/temp/aclocal-4685.out

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_unpack

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  817:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *   fontconfig-2.4.2.ebuild, line   30:  Called eautoreconf

 *          autotools.eclass, line   94:  Called eaclocal

 *          autotools.eclass, line  131:  Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal'

 *          autotools.eclass, line  219:  Called die

```

Il file indicato dall'errore contiene:

```
***** aclocal *****

aclocal: configure.in: 64: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library

```

Googlando per la rete ho visto che spesso il problema si risolve installando automake autoconf e libtool.

Ovviamente ho provato a installare tutti e tre i pacchetti ma senza risultati.

Qualche idea/suggerimento?

Grazie.

----------

## piero.turra

Sicuramente lo avrai già fatto, ma hai provato a dare il comando revdep-rebuild? Magari non serve a niente, ma molte volte i problemi sono dovuti al mancato aggiornamento dei link alle librerie dopo gli aggiornamenti.

----------

## bartolo81

Si, ci ho provato.

Purtroppo il sistema è molto "vecchio" e molti pacchetti sono stati rinominati/sono usciti dal tree; quindi il revdep non funziona come dovrebbe.

Immagino sia il caso di sistemare quegli errori prima di tentare altro, ma visto che significherebbe ricompilare praticamente tutto KDE se si poteva evitare...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

prova con

```
# revdep-rebuild -X
```

Così considera solamente il nome del pacchetto e non la versione specifica.

----------

## Scen

 *bartolo81 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo il sistema è molto "vecchio" e molti pacchetti sono stati rinominati/sono usciti dal tree; quindi il revdep non funziona come dovrebbe.

 

Se le cose stanno così non vorrei ci fosse qualche problema dovuto ad aggiornamenti non corretti di glibc, gcc & compagnia bella.

Puoi postare l'output dei seguenti comandi

 emerge --info

 gcc-config -l

?

----------

## Flameeyes

Assicurati che sys-devel/libtool sia installato e aggiornato a una versione abbastanza recente.

```

emerge -avu sys-devel/libtool

```

----------

